# made space for my track



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

well i finally went for a larger space size for my afx track. moved things around in my hobby room in order to do a door track. 36x80. my wife didnt think i could pull it off but i did. although i'm gonna miss some of my music equipment  i placed/glued floor insulation mat on the top of the door and the placed indoor/outdoor green turf on top of that; tucked/stapled underneath to keep the noise of the track to a minimal. messed around with the tracks a bit until i came up with a layout i think is pretty fun. i do plan on doing a scenery but on step at a time. thats what makes this a hobby that will keep me at home even more.
i do want to *thank* everybody for helping me make my decision and give me ideas. this forum is full of useful information and people willing to help.

today i invited my little friend(my neighbors son,age 10) over today and race on the track. we had a blast !!!! he has lukemia but he's in remission. he does have a few problems in results of it that which he has to have surgery this summer. he thinks that i'm just a big kid that he can relate to. i try to keep his mind off of the surgery he has to go through. you should have seen his face light up when he saw the track. we were on it for a good 1 1/2 hours. i cant wait untill he comes back over to see who can bump who off the track. well anyway, heres a pic of what i,ve done so far. i havent fastened the track down to the top yet, i want to get a lane cross over track peices to put on it to make it more interesting.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey man, that's a great looking layout you have there!  I finally laid down my track last night.......so I'll be running some preliminary laps later this morning.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Great looking layout Stew. amazing what you can do even with a door track withthe guys we have on this board who are so willing to share info. TX Get that track ready A&m Asked my wife to a interview today in Chicago (Doing a presentation at ALA) She's there, they are there, so may be neighbours soon..lol..and Carol and I need some new track to run on...

Coach


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

coach61 said:


> TX Get that track ready A&m Asked my wife to a interview today in Chicago (Doing a presentation at ALA) She's there, they are there, so may be neighbours soon..lol..and Carol and I need some new track to run on...
> 
> Coach



Coach, you and your wife will be most welcome to run on my new track anytime. My house isn't exactly ready for the cover of "Home and Garden"...as it's more of a "fixer upper" and "ongoing project as funds allow" .....but my wife and I would be glad to have ya'll over to race.

I've been emailing Dave (AFXtoo) alot lately to run ideas past him...and get his expertise on my plans and ideas....to see if I'm headed in the right direction. My next big expense for my track is to buy a power supply. I'm wanting one that's regulated, and adjustable....0-30 volts...and 0-10 amps of power.....with meters. I know there are a few slot car sites that sell power supplies.....but IMHO those supplies are a bit overpriced....so I'm shopping for a dirt cheap deal.

I'm working as fast as possible to get my track up and running....as funds allow


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks guys. i've gotta say that i love the xtraction cars. after a good lube, tighten of the chassis clip and glue the front tires on, these things rock!! even my wife likes it. she said she's gonna even buy some accesories for me to help landscape some.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

stew22 said:


> thanks guys. i've gotta say that i love the xtraction cars. after a good lube, tighten of the chassis clip and glue the front tires on, these things rock!! even my wife likes it. she said she's gonna even buy some accesories for me to help landscape some.



Man, that's really cool to hear. I guess you're in the clear now.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*One More Thing, Stew...*

Go to http://www.hoslotcarracing.com , and click 'Aurora' on the menu to the left. Then scroll down to get a parts blow-up of the Xtraction chassis (which are a re-pop of the AFX magna-traction chassis). this will help you when you need to know how to take your car apart to tweak, repair, or replace something.

And should you decide to grab a couple JL Thunderjets, the first breakdown on that page will help for those cars. JL's go together the same way.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks dlw. i've been there a few times. very useful info there thats actually helped me. :thumbsup: 

car guy, she figures that if she cant beat me, she'll just join me. yesterday she came in and raced me and then noticed that she was running late for work. "thats addictive" she said.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

stew22 said:


> car guy, she figures that if she cant beat me, she'll just join me. yesterday she came in and raced me and then noticed that she was running late for work. "thats addictive" she said.



Now that's funny. I guess it's like they say, "If ya can't beat'em, join'em". Congrats to both of you. Hope you 2 have loads of fun, I mean that.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i even rigged one controller for my 2 year old daughter, so she cant squeeze the trigger all the way. the only one she likes is the yellow truck. :lol:


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

*hard work is over.....*

now its time for a little easier work on my landscaping. heres a few updated pics of what i've done so far. BIG "Thanks" to Pomfish for the track pieces i wanted for my layout. still have a little more work to do.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

*hard work is over.....*


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Stew, are those rocks made with that spray stuff you were talking about last week and can it be "molded"?


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks afxtoo. yep, thats the spray. it can be molded somewhat when it dries. just shave it in the form you want. it can get kinda messy with the tiny flakes. i sprayed slowly in small areas to create a good outline in the smaller areas and when i did the tunnel, i used painters blue window tape to make the shape with the sticky side up and sprayed on top of it. when it dries, pull the tape on out of the hollow tunnel. that was the hardest area to do. the other formations were pretty easy. the foam does swell a bit, so any area thats overlaping the track i just use a razor knife and cut it back kind of flush to the track edge.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting...
Mountains in minutes...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think it is beautiful! I am now going to rethink my plastercloth ideas for my mountain track. Stew, what type of paint did you use on the foam? Ohyeah, does the foam peel off of aluminum foil? If I pile a bunch of foam atop the foil, would it come loose after it was hardened?


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

joez870 said:


> I think it is beautiful! I am now going to rethink my plastercloth ideas for my mountain track. Stew, what type of paint did you use on the foam? Ohyeah, does the foam peel off of aluminum foil? If I pile a bunch of foam atop the foil, would it come loose after it was hardened?


i use regular testors paint on it. light ghost grey base and grey for the aged look. both flat enamels. never thought about foil, thats a good idea....it should come off if you use that non-stick foil. glad ya'll like it.  

heres a question, what is a good spray on glue/adhesive for *moss* that actually hardens? i tried a couple and they still feel a bit tacky. i'm tring to keep the moss from flaking off over time.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Empty spray bottle, water, white glue and a couple drops of dishwashing liquid. Shake well and lightly spray the area you don't want to flake 

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

